# Amp wiring question???



## pjforbama (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok here's my situation:

My headunit has 2 sets of preamp outputs. Two for the rear (subs) and two for the front. I'm doing away with my back two coaxial speakers and am going to be running 4 speakers up front (two sets of componets, one in either door and kick panels). I have a four channel amp, but only one set of RCA preamp outputs. I know I would be able to use speaker level inputs, for the front and rear, but was concerned about it affecting the sound quality since its not RCA jacks. I have heard of people wiring four speakers to 2 channels but was unsure of just how this would affect the impedence and how exactly it would be done. Might I mention my amp IS 2 ohm stable but NOT rated for one ohm use. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

what are you trying to do? sounds really ghetto...... you don't want more than one tweeter. it will image like poo,.... if your trying to be loud there is a correct way to go about it.



pjforbama said:


> Ok here's my situation:
> 
> My headunit has 2 sets of preamp outputs. Two for the rear (subs) and two for the front. I'm doing away with my back two coaxial speakers and am going to be running 4 speakers up front (two sets of componets, one in either door and kick panels). I have a four channel amp, but only one set of RCA preamp outputs. I know I would be able to use speaker level inputs, for the front and rear, but was concerned about it affecting the sound quality since its not RCA jacks. I have heard of people wiring four speakers to 2 channels but was unsure of just how this would affect the impedence and how exactly it would be done. Might I mention my amp IS 2 ohm stable but NOT rated for one ohm use. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mod's this needs to be moved!


----------



## jacksonp (Apr 14, 2008)

You didnt say what kind of amp you had. Most amps that are 4 channel have some type of input switch allowing you to select how many inputs to use. By using this you can run two channel input into the amp and still create a four channel output. Depending on the amp sometimes speaker type inputs are just as well as rca type inputs. Then theres always the old "Y" adaptors to convert two into four. I dont recommend this, just giving you some options.

Imaging would only come into play truly if you were considering competeing.
If you like the way it sounds, then run it.

What part of bama are you in and I can hook you up with an installer close to your location for further help.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Use splitters [ Y's, Tees ], then run RCAs to your amp


----------

